# wight ryders



## iwben (Aug 14, 2007)

i had the rather dubious pleasure of travelling on both of the wight ryders today and i must say im not impressed, yes the ride was ok but then it was quite a flat sea, ok its mostly little things i didnt like about them but theres absolutely no character to the boats and to be honest wight ryder 2's engine sounded a bit underpowered this morning, almost like it was struggling like in a car where the clutch is slipping.

anyway each to their own, id rather have a nice boat like the old southsea, shanklin and brading.

ben


----------



## fastcats (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi,i have been reading the comments made from other members on here,& other web sites regarding the new Wightlink cats.It would appear that during there next refit(march i think)both ryders are to have new engines fitted,hopefully,this will end most of the breakdowns that these cats have had since enter"ing sevice a couple of years back.My own view on the cats is that i find them a little basic in side,all the other cats had wall to wall carpets,the ryders dont,bare non slip ? flooring in places,also i think the seating is like something out of a waiting room,you see this type of seating on buses from from time to time.Apart from that i feel that the ryders do a good job,but i feel that history is being repeated as with only two ships,both have to work that much harder,down time for maintenance is limited(not so much of a problem winter time)& as with Lady Pat/Pam,with just two ships,one always appear/seem to develop more problems over time than the other.The Southsea,& Brading were much the same,as they to got older,& worked harder,the Brading was the one that was more prone to break downs over the years.Maybe in a couple of years time we may see a third Ryder on the route,but as things stand at the moment i think i stand more chance of winning the lotto 4 saturdays in a row than seeing any new ships on that route.FastCats.


----------



## iwben (Aug 14, 2007)

i agree with you about the seating, i wont lie im a big bloke and i found it more than a tad uncomfortable, especially on wight ryder 1 when i went to get into a seat then realised there was a pillar right next to the seat that would of made it tight for victoria beckham to get past to sit down, think the interiors could do with a major revamp cause as you say they are very basic. hopefully if they do get new engines it will make a difference and i will probably try them again but it wont be in a hurry, id rather use the hover and get the bus round )

ben


----------



## fastcats (Apr 12, 2010)

I think it will be some time before you see any upgrade to the inside of the craft,the seats will stay,but will have new cloth covering.For a short trip the seating is ok,but i would"nt like to be sat on one on a long trip,its the only thing i am not keen on,solent ferriies is a hobby of mine,as i have said on my threads on Pat/Pam every solent ferry enthusiast has there favourite type/class of ship,i take interest in all solent ferry activity,but used to enjoy it just that little bit more when the older ships were still around(Denny Motor ships/Pat,Pam/C class)but still good to get down Old Portsmouth & watch Wightlink ships go about there daliy duties.FastCats.


----------



## Stevo (Aug 21, 2005)

One might argue that there is no point in decking the ships out with carpets as once the pop festival/bestival starts, all those wellie boots will wreck any floor furnishing. Seat fabric is again pointless owing to yobs and ignorant folk who put their feet on the seats or deliberately vandalise the coverings and as we have seen in the past there is nothing worse than damaged seats. 

I'm no fan of the cats past and present but the Ryders design is sound and they do the job, the only problem is that Wightlink have kitted them out cheaply which is proving costly now. 

Ryders normally go to the Portchester Dry Stack for overhaul in March.


----------



## fastcats (Apr 12, 2010)

The festivals dont really make that much dirt & muck on the ferries as it is only for about 10 days for both,so a carpet shampoo/deep clean after each should be ok,but as you say,the big problem is the ****s who will put there muddy/dirty boots on the seats,damaging/makeing them dirty.Wightlink,along with all ferry/train/bus companies should bring in on the spot fines for those responsible.My view to to ferries on the solent is that, at the end of the day it is just a hobby,nothing more,nothing less,& enjoy going on any of the solent ferries,takeing photos/video/collecting any info on the ships such as old postcards,builders plans,etc etc.Enjoy the ships while they are here,& in service i say.FastCats.


----------



## racco79 (Feb 24, 2012)

I admit I've put my feet on seats on as train - years ago mind! My legs were killing me after walking all day and just wanted them up. I did put my feet up on the seat on the Poole to Cherbourg overnight crossing (Barfleur) last year. But I took my shoes off first and put clean socks on before going horizontal on one of the sofas. Age has taught me a bit more respect!

Never put muddy wellies on any seats - taking the mick that.


----------

